# Theophilus Chin Imagines Audi A7 as 2-Door Coupe



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Photoshop render ace Theophilus Chin has posted one of his latest creations and his first based on the new Audi A7. With this group of renderings Chin explores what the A7 might have looked like had it been a proper 2-door coupe rather than the 4-door coupe sportback configuration of the actual car. Chin includes a rear shot as well with the story he posted on his blog. Check it out after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

